# Baby bottle chemical label call



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Interesting article that was on the news this morning about BPA in Babies Bottles

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7384856.stm

/links


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

For what it's worth, I agree that bottles with BPA should be labelled in the UK.  It makes me quite angry that this possible risk has been so little publicised in the UK.  I only found out about it by chance after 8 months+ of pouring boiling water into "traditional" bottles.  Even if there is disagreement about the potential risk, surely we should be given the information so that we can make our own choice.  We all want to do the best for our wee ones, but it seems that the UK government and the the large baby-bottle manufacturers would rather we didn't bother our silly little heads about things like this.

Ellie


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I just wonder how much difference it really makes....I mean how long have parents been using bottles??  

just my opinion so please don't shoot me!


----------

